# Micro Reel camera just arrived



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ordered from AJ Coleman at the WWETT Show. Another huge reason I'm glad I went......

Now I love my mini seesnake but in seriously scaled up 2" cast, it's a no go. This doesn't happen often but annoyed me enough where I was going to buy the RM200 at the show. But seeing the RM200....just too big and heavy and I still say the lighting sucks in 6". I have the Microdrain as well and it's so small that the scale buildup blocks the camera lens too easily. I think the microreel will be a perfect balance.

So that brought me to the Compact. Looks good but still takes up a big footprint. Then I saw the Microreel. So comparing the micro and compact next to each other, the pushrod and the camera looks the same....the camera spring on the compact was a little longer. Plus the micro was about 1500 cheaper. For me this was a huge bonus.....the micro reel has no self level which I dislike. 

So now that I have it in my hands, it looks solid. The CS6 on there is only for transportation.....will come off during use. I really think this will be a perfect camera for interior use or when going through a kitchen c/o and need to push to the outside to find the buried outside cleanout. Small enough to keep on the van full time and with the CS6 provides alot of light. I'll post some more thoughts on actual use after running it through the paces. 

Now here's a game changer for all microreel, compact and RM200 owners. The new ball skids with the red and blue buttons absolutely suck. There's also no star skids which I consider more essential then the ball skids. This was the sole reason why I never bought the RM200. But I learned the the way around it. Order the ball and star skids for the Black & White mini seesnake.....same size camera head. I got mine from AJ. Those are the skids on the camera.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

First of all THANK YOU Ben for your help with the Jetter questions the other night. I am going to put your advice to use.
Good luck with the camera. I have thought about getting something for the smaller lines, but every time I do I don't seem to have a use for one for a month or more. Will keep playing that buy by ear for a while.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

This camera is AWESOME!!!! Used today, will have pics of it later tonight. This camera is so good, I'm using it today to inspect a house I'm buying for myself.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Good pick GJ! The micro reel and mini are our one-two punch as well.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So here are the pics from today.

Pic1 4" pvc microreel
Pic2 4" pvc mini seesnake both had a ball skid and the same spot
Now here's the interesting thing.....the microreel was easier to push then the mini.
Pic3 2" Cast iron no skid
Pic4 2" Cast iron wye no skid
Pic5 4" Cast iron no skid


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Some more.

Pic1 4" cast to clay no skid
Pic2 4" ABS to Clay no skid
Pic3 4" Clay. no skid This was where I stopped and couldn't go any further. No water running. Had 180 degree changes of direction with 2" cast iron as the entry.
Pic4 2" cast iron no skid, roots removed with the 1-1/2 spiral saw


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice setup. I have a micro drain and a 200 ft vu rite. The microdrain does 90% of my inspections, it weighs nothing and the picture quality is good enough. Can your micro reel or mini seesnake pass through an 1 1/2 abs tee ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've done many inspection with my mini through a 1-1/2 abs cleanout and roof vent.


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

That's pretty Impressive picture quality


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Very good pictures. I had the same camera a while back and it did work good for inside, works good on 1 1/2" lines.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> Ordered from AJ Coleman at the WWETT Show. Another huge reason I'm glad I went......
> 
> Now I love my mini seesnake but in seriously scaled up 2" cast, it's a no go. This doesn't happen often but annoyed me enough where I was going to buy the RM200 at the show. But seeing the RM200....just too big and heavy and I still say the lighting sucks in 6". I have the Microdrain as well and it's so small that the scale buildup blocks the camera lens too easily. I think the microreel will be a perfect balance.
> 
> ...


What size lines are used for this outfit and how many feet can you put into a line????


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sparky said:


> What size lines are used for this outfit and how many feet can you put into a line????


I'd say 1-1/2-4". There's 100' on the reel. As of right now, I'm uncertain of the push.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been able to push the 100' in a 4" no hub line with several fittings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I've been able to push the 100' in a 4" no hub line with several fittings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


when you did this, do you use a skid? Why did you choose this microreel instead of the mini in 4"?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> when you did this, do you use a skid? Why did you choose this microreel instead of the mini in 4"?



The mini is on my employees truck and honestly I went with the microreel just to try it out. Actually,I think it was the first time I used it. I was pleasantly surprised. I want to say that I used the ball guide but I honestly don't remember, it was about a year ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> I've been able to push the 100' in a 4" no hub line with several fittings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





gear junkie said:


> when you did this, do you use a skid? Why did you choose this microreel instead of the mini in 4"?


What is this skid you are talkin about???can u post a pic of the skid??thanks:yes:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sparky said:


> What is this skid you are talkin about???can u post a pic of the skid??thanks:yes:


In the first picture of the first post.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

That's a great camera you will make a lot of money if you take care of it and use it correctly


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So an update. No issues at all. So far it's a winner. Had an interesting comparison today. I was on the roof and pushed it through a roof vent and 3- cast iron 1/4 bends. Had a ball skid on the end. Pushed super easy, all the way out to 100'.

I had another 30' to go so I got the mini. Also with a ball skid. So much more difficult making the push. 

I think for inspections with a lot of turns, this is a winner.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't use mine much but when I do it's a champ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I got mine this week. It already found a broken backwater valve, tons of roots, and today a shattered 90 with a cable drilled through it. I am SO glad I got it.

Now I'm waiting for a bigger cart jetter to arrive.


----------

